# Thinking about a DIY College Dorm System (Advice?)



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Considering a DIY College Dorm System (Advice?)*

Well, I currently have a low-powered (40 watts) set of JBL CreatureII 2.1 speakers. They do the job, but I'm looking for a better, louder listening experience. I've got plenty of knowledge on car audio, but home audio is completely new to me. However, I'd like you guys to give me your opinions on this.

Components:
One set of Bose 2 way shelf cabinets (Kinda old, but I'm cheap and they're not bad)

This amp to power the Bose's (line level input from my laptop)

This subwoofer (Dayton HF 8" in a box built by myself for under my desk)

This amp to power the Dayton HF 8" (line level input from SA240 RCA out)

I'd use the built in LPF on the sub amp to attenuate above 130Hz or so. But how can I make sure the 2-ways don't see the full range? Or do they have built in crossovers that eliminate those unplayable frequencies already?

I'm trying to keep it under $400. This setup would be at $400.69 after shipping.

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry I can't help with your question.

But I bet if you asked a moderator to move this to "Other Audio" you might have more success getting some help!


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Considering a DIY College Dorm System (Advice?)*



kidwolf909 said:


> However, I'd like you guys to give me your opinions on this.
> 
> I'm trying to keep it under $400. This setup would be at $400.69 after shipping.


Well, you know what they say about opinions......

I took a quick look on the Baltimore craigslist and there is a Boston PV600 home subwoofer there for $200. If balmor isn't close you can likely find a similar deal on a similar subwoofer near you. Then, upgrade your main speakers to something like the Athenas for ~$80 -

Athenas @ Audio Advisor

If I was going the full DIY route I would be looking at these sites -

rjbaudio

zaphaudio


----------



## droskis (May 6, 2008)

sounds tight i was also wondering about a college dorm setup.


----------

